# I am looking for a Fulfillment Services in Israel for Iaserli customers



## barmorris (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello 
I am looking for a Fulfillment Services in Israel for Iaserli customers 
I am looking for a suppler like Zaazle/Cafepress/spreadsheat that has a virtual shop in Israel. 
Or a shop that could give me a similar service where I could build a web site and transfer the orders to them and they would print and delver the T-Shirts with our designs? 
The main issue is that mailing T-shirts to Israel is an expensive process.


----------

